# Woo Hoo CD2 Bloods are back!



## LauraPink (Jun 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Just got the call from my GP saying my repeat CD2 Blood test results are back and they are much lower than last time FSH 8.8, LH 5.2 (last time they were FSH 8.9 and LH 11.2 I think which meant wouldnt be able to egg share) But hurrah hopefully now I can start the process for egg sharing at Bourne and means can stop having panics about PCO with the 1st appointment already booked for the 23rd!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Awww well done un im so happy for you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats great, have been waiting to hear your results.  hopefully we'll both be accepted by bourn and be egg sharing at similar times then.

let me know how you get on at your appointment xxxxx


----------

